
Show HN: Textdb.dev – simple data sharing for fun projects - bontaq
https://textdb.dev
======
bontaq
I put this together because I couldn't find a dead simple data sharing service
for a side project. I didn't want to deal with auth, or tables, or anything
complicated -- just a small amount of data that I could monitor by leaving
open a window.

If you have suggestions, I'd love to hear them.

